# Salt Spreaders on ATV's



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Just wondering who uses salt spreaders on the backs of there ATV's and what makes / models they use looking for Pro's / Con's Maybe any Pictures would be nice too


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a Curtis Fast Cast 300, I think

I only used it 1 time for salt spreading. did the job and I have 10 bags of Ice Melt and the spreader ready in my shop just in case I need so far have had a mild winter so it has not been needed.

the Main use I had for it was seeding 1.7 Miles of Woodland trail with Oats and grass after the bull dozer made the trails through the woodland.

if you look on page 66 of ATV with plows thread there's a atv Salt spreader on there.

I thought I had some pics of my set up but I can't seem to find them.


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

I have a snow-ex with wireless remote that mounts to a standard 2" trailer hitch and plugs into a 7 pin connector for power. Worked out pretty well. Ran over 200 50# bags of rock salt thru it in the past 2 years.


----------

